

Apple requires developers’ full contact details to be shown in Korean App Store - tonez
http://www.reigndesign.com/blog/apple-now-requires-developers-full-contact-details-to-be-shown-in-korean-app-store/

======
DigitalSea
I am surprised the article doesn't citate any sources nor really has any
information as to why the Korean App Store is requiring developer address
details and then publicly displaying them. Seems like a very strange thing to
do, but no doubt would be because of Government intervention or maybe it's a
code-quality thing.

~~~
willchilcutt
Probably because.. the author doesn't know..

This article seems to be pointing out something strange, not trying to explain
it.

------
cremnob
Probably local regulations related to operating in Korea.

